
Whether an ant becomes a worker or queen may depend on insulin metabolism - Osiris30
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/26/science/ants-genes-queen.html
======
dnautics
I wonder if you could create an ant colony repllent that activates that
pathway and converts the colony to Queens.

~~~
noonespecial
I'm pretty sure that's how you get a sci-fi ant apocalypse. I think if you
were to actually try it, only "The Rock" and his band of feisty comedic side-
kicks would be able to save us.

